# Barn siding ideas?



## WannaBeFarmR (Apr 7, 2013)

Our barn was built in the late 1800's early 1900's my great grandfather covered some of the wood with metal siding so its a combo of wood and metal on the outside. I want the stereotypical red barn and I'd like to protect the barn from the elements since the bones and interior are great but the outside is scary looking to say the least. The boards are so old and dry that it would take a gallon of paint for every board or replacing every board with a new one, which is pricey and a lot of work. So I'm trying to think of a cheap solution that offers the desired results. I'm thinking some kind of colored plastic siding or PVC roofing panels or something? but I don't know. Anyone have any suggestions or online sites that offer cheap siding or something similar that they ship?


----------



## promiseacres (Apr 7, 2013)

U can get steel siding in any color....that's probably your best bet. As long as the original siding isn't rotted they can use 2x4s and put it on the walls


----------



## nelson castro (Apr 15, 2013)

Well,  there is an online site http://www.cheapsheds.com.au/. Their name says it, cheap indeed. I have also read in their blog about transforming sheds into different and unique purpose. Some transform a shed into a toilet. It looks awesome and everyone who comes over freaks out when they open the shed door to find a toilet!!!


----------



## danielburns271 (Apr 24, 2013)

> You can get steel siding in any color


Definitely a great idea for utilizing a steel siding. 



			
				nelson castro said:
			
		

> Well,  there is an online site http://www.cheapsheds.com.au/. Their name says it, cheap indeed. I have also read in their blog about transforming sheds into different and unique purpose. Some transform a shed into a toilet. It looks awesome and everyone who comes over freaks out when they open the shed door to find a toilet!!!


Awesome site indeed..


----------



## MDres (Apr 25, 2013)

One of the great things about using sheet metal, besides getting it colored and not having to paint it, is that you can order it "cut to length" at no additional charge. It makes it wicked fast to install it, because you don't have to cut it, you just put it up and screw it on. Of course, you will have to make some cuts on ends with angled/peaked roofs, but those are simple to do. Also, when you order it "cut to length" it will generally come strapped together, and will be loaded by whomever ordered it (or you can have it delivered, I suppose, if you don't have a big enough trailer).

Every shed we have put up in the last 13 years has been metal sided. We will NEVER go back to wood siding again. Way too much hassle to maintain, paint, cut, worry about rot, etc.


----------



## Bossroo (Apr 26, 2013)

Here is a tip that I figured out for cutting the metal siding...  install a plywood blade onto your skill saw backwards !!!  cuts the steel panels like through butter to any desired leangth , width, angles or cut out for doors/ windows.


----------

